# Post your less than $400 mountain bike



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Here's one for the cause. Cost me less than $400 to build it up. It's for sale right now minus the wheels, fork, seat post, saddle, chain, rd and pedals.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

Post your less than $400 bike. It may be stock, used, with upgrades, but it should be less than $400. Thanks for helping newbies entering MTB with a limited budjet.  :thumbsup:


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Airborne Skyhawk, $400 exactly.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

aikane said:


> Airborne Skyhawk, $400 exactly.


Nice ride :thumbsup: I'm biased to towards hardtails, but David's ride turns my head more :thumbsup:

Keep it coming guys. Let's see how far can we realistically stretch our $400 budget towards our passion.


----------



## LSUDJB13 (Dec 27, 2007)

Picked this up used for $300 dollars. It's been ridden a lot but still pretty smooth


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

*Future plans?*



LSUDJB13 said:


> Picked this up used for $300 dollars. It's been ridden a lot but still pretty smooth


Looks decent enough. What's your future plan upgrades for that ride?


----------



## LSUDJB13 (Dec 27, 2007)

i gotta do something about those narrow pedals first. Then i just plan to ride it until it explodes.


----------



## deathphoenix99 (May 6, 2012)

I just purchased either an 04 or 05 Diamondback XSL Comp bike for $170. I believe the rear shock has been swapped out, since it now has a FD tough shock. I've only ridden once so far, but I like it a lot compared to my solid frame.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

deathphoenix99 said:


> I just purchased either an 04 or 05 Diamondback XSL Comp bike for $170. I believe the rear shock has been swapped out, since it now has a FD tough shock. I've only ridden once so far, but I like it a lot compared to my solid frame.


It goes to show that a little $$ can get you a pretty long way when you know how to invest. Nice for a sub $200 bike. How much does that weigh?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Here's another one for $350.

'00 GT XCR 3000 in large.


----------



## RollingAround (Sep 26, 2011)

325.00 leftover 2006 bought new in 2007, full warranty from Dicks. yes it is a heavy Diamondback with entry level parts, but it has been, and still is, a great bike, tough and fun. I bought it with intentions of just getting a "bike" to play with like I did when I was younger. Also something to do, bog around on the road and things. Back then I knew nothing about bikes and really just bought because it looked cool and I really liked how it rode and how low the gears could go.

The kid there mentioned it's a good Mountain bike and if I am a trail rider. I said nah, just getting it to ride to the store and stuff. he told me of a good trail system near there so in a few weeks I decided to take the bike there and see what it was all about. My first time out I saw other bikers cruising these paths so I rode down a trail and couldn't believe how smooth and fast my bike went through it all. I really thought it would be bumpy and hard to pedal, but after a mile or so my enthusiasm increased and I ended up spending most of the day back there riding. Loved it and knew then I wanted to do more of it.

So four years later I'm still riding my old DiamondBack......Still works, but would like to upgrade to a lighter bike with better suspension. My ideal would be a 26er Specialized StumpJumper hardtail. That would be plenty of bike for my style and pocketbook.

Until then I continue to ride my sub-400 dollar Diamondback and love every mile of it.


----------



## RollingAround (Sep 26, 2011)

aikane said:


> Airborne Skyhawk, $400 exactly.


Nice machine for 400.

Hydralic brakes too which is weird for 400 bucks. All mid grade stuff, but it's 400 and it's actually good though.

I'm curious to see how much that thing weighs and how it rides...please report.

Looks awesome.

Great bike, probably the best to get at 400, new other than CraigsList or something.

I'm impressed.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

RollingAround said:


> Nice machine for 400.
> 
> Hydralic brakes too which is weird for 400 bucks. All mid grade stuff, but it's 400 and it's actually good though.
> 
> ...


Bike weighs approx. 31.8 lb with Wellgo platforms (362 g). This is on a digital bath scale, weighing me holding bike, then without bike. My goal is to get her down to sub 28 lb.


----------



## RollingAround (Sep 26, 2011)

aikane said:


> Bike weighs approx. 31.8 lb with Wellgo platforms (362 g). This is on a digital bath scale, weighing me holding bike, then without bike. My goal is to get her down to sub 28 lb.


I'm pushing about 38 pounds I think. Most of that weight is the forks(RST Gillas) they are heavy forks and basically useless as far as shock absorbtion. I can stand on the front end and barely get any compression.

With some good forks it would be lighter and better on the hands. However it would be an over 400 bike then.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

RollingAround said:


> I'm pushing about 38 pounds I think. Most of that weight is the forks(RST Gillas) they are heavy forks and basically useless as far as shock absorbtion. I can stand on the front end and barely get any compression.
> 
> With some good forks it would be lighter and better on the hands. However it would be an over 400 bike then.


Very true, but thats why we buy the cheap bike, to have some money to replace parts we don't like. You won't find decent forks on bikes for less then a grand. The way I figure it, I can get a Recon gold for just ove three bills and still be ahead of a $1000 bike.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

aikane said:


> Very true, but thats why we buy the cheap bike, to have some money to replace parts we don't like. You won't find decent forks on bikes for less then a grand. The way I figure it, I can get a Recon gold for just ove three bills and still be ahead of a $1000 bike.


you can get a new $800 reba x9 equipped 26" bike at bikesdirect. I am not able to buy a cheaper bike and upgrade for that price.

From the pricing I've done, I'm come to the conclusion that to get best bike/$, buy either a
online bike or a used bike on CL.


----------



## deathphoenix99 (May 6, 2012)

I'm guessing mine is around 38-40lbs with the mini tool kit on it, that's about 2-3lbs right there. I didn't really buy mine in hopes to get a light bike. This one is a 7005 aluminum frame though. I just really wanted a bike to work out on and stay active, which I can't be happier about.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

deathphoenix, that trail looks awfully familiar. just wanted to make sure you know how to get to the singletrack on the other side of the bayou.

around here, you can buy 26" rockhoppers of recent vintage on craigslist for under $400 all the time. i think that would be the way to go if i wanted a 26er.

my bike was $240. 
but then i broke the freewheel, so i learned how to fix it, and it cost $30 to repair. 
i bent the front wheel, so i learned how to fix it, bought a spoke wrench for 12 bucks and repaired it.
i bent the rear disk on a massive endo, and repaired it for free with a couple of crescent wrenches.
i got traces of spray lube on my rear brakes, and destroyed the pads trying to rejuvenate them, so that was 20 bucks for front and rear.
i broke the rear axle, so i learned to fix that, and it cost $5.
my bottom bracket was making a noise, i think, and was realllly dragging, so i learned to adjust it, and it is good as new.
having an inexpensive bike has probably made me feel more at ease working on it.


----------



## Jazzicron (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is an old Y-frame rig I have been riding for a very long time. Got it for under it for under $400.00 at a box store and it is heavy as hell. I since upgraded to a Specialized Rockhopper (huge difference!). This bike has given me years of pleasure.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

*Now that's priceless!!!*



Bill in Houston said:


> deathphoenix, that trail looks awfully familiar. just wanted to make sure you know how to get to the singletrack on the other side of the bayou.
> 
> around here, you can buy 26" rockhoppers of recent vintage on craigslist for under $400 all the time. i think that would be the way to go if i wanted a 26er.
> 
> ...


Being more intimate with your bike, giving it with much love and attention ( in a mechanical way,i mean  ) without the fear of the cost of doing it wrong. You'll gain valuable experience at a reasonable price, and the new skill-set that you'll learn will more likely make you a better person and a sense of accomplishment. Kinda makes me ask myself : "When was the last time I did something for the first time?" It's something money can't really buy.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

*I'm the thread starter*

Umm.. i was the one who started this thread, but why did DavidC the first to post? 

What's "OP" anyway?


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

vi said:


> Umm.. i was the one who started this thread, but why did DavidC the first to post?
> 
> What's "OP" anyway?


Original poster, whoever started the thread.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

*Gradations*

This thread came up about a year ago.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/post-your-cheap-bike-sub-$200-695479.html


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

My DB overdrive , $260.00 ,only upgrade so far is white Welgo mg1 pedals


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

vi said:


> Umm.. i was the one who started this thread, but why did DavidC the first to post?
> 
> What's "OP" anyway?


Coz I'm a freaking time traveller.



AndrwSwitch said:


> This thread came up about a year ago.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/post-your-cheap-bike-sub-$200-695479.html


This one got boring. We needed a new one.


----------



## new (May 7, 2012)

Just picked this up this past weekend for $390.


----------



## scott0482 (Apr 15, 2011)

$300 on Craigslist..


----------



## GTAggressor (May 1, 2012)

299 on Bikes Direct. GT Aggressor 1.0. Normally 450-500 :}

Just ordered a fork for 130, so I suppose after that it wouldn't meet the requirements per se


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

nice bike Scott0429


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

oh bum, i meant scott0428


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

I got a Richter GT 8.0 on ebay a few months ago. for $305
Still figuring out how to post pics )


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

Not got enough posts to upload a pic. :madman:
Oh, well, still a great bike for a great price


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

*hahaha*



jallison12 said:


> oh bum, i meant scott0428


You mean scott0482. :incazzato:


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> You mean scott0482. :incazzato:


OK reading is not my strong point...nor spelling
oh bum
its lovely to be here :thumbsup:


----------



## rocco1005 (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys, new here, havent rode a bike in years but wanting to get in shape so i picked up a Giant bike from craigslist because i know to stay away from walmart bikes. The guy put on a RockShox fork but said it needs a seal replaced in it and it causes the lockout to not work???, i have no idea what this means or how to go about getting it fixed. I can still ride it, it just has alot of give on bumps. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Sorry for no pics of it but i cant post pics until i get 10 posts.


----------



## Mikesim (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

Been trolling awhile, wish i saw this thread before buying my bike! I'd have tried harder to find a nice bike.

I'm not disappointed in my selection though;
19" full suspension Schwinn T6061 Graft
Rock shox dart 1
SRAM X4 rapid fire triggers and derailer
Suntour aluminum crank
Front disc brake

Bought new $400, was on sale. I was looking at a similarly equipped Jamis, GT or Specialized. Went to a couple local bike shops and kind of disappointed in their "us vs department store bikes" attitude. I look at the sum of the parts and the construction and make my decision based on that.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Disclaimer: This bike was $450...but we all know that you'll drop the extra $50 on something that hits your sweet spot.










2009 Jamis Dakar XC
Rockshox Tora
X-fusion glyde rear (so far so good under my light weight)
Shimano Deore Components
good stuff at a good price...plus i got to try out fs w/o breaking the bank.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

new said:


> Just picked this up this past weekend for $390.
> View attachment 694772





kyle_vk said:


> Disclaimer: This bike was $450...but we all know that you'll drop the extra $50 on something that hits your sweet spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the best bikes so far! I can't believe $400 could get you so far, if you knew where to find


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

This Jamis actually sounds pretty sweet for an sub $500 FS bike.

Good fork and the X-Fusion Glyde might be heavy and lack adjustments, but reliable and bomb proof (came stock on my FR bike and still going strong with big hits).

Deore components are alright and should last a decent time before they wear out unless you start banging the bike and break them.

Good call


----------



## 16k-rpm (May 8, 2012)

Would you guys recommend raleigh, diamondback, or gt for this price point? thanks


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Hand built in Wisconsin, light and fast, and money left over for upgrades. (Assuming value is about $100)


----------



## jbird720 (May 8, 2012)

Bought a 1999 Trek 7000zx for $125 of craigslist. 
Nearly perfect condition, no mods....yet


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

My 199? Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo. Craigslist $150. A pretty good deal. This is one tough mutha of a frame! All original components. Swapped out headset, bars (replaced with an old Crowbar riser), fork (replaced original crappy suspension with rigid), saddle and pedals. Threw on a pair of Panaracer FireXC Pro's and I'm off! Been upgrading as things wear or break, but this thing is gonna live a LONG time, despite my abuse.

My ride of choice on flatlands. It hauls, its tight and "I like to ride rigid!"


----------



## jksn (Apr 18, 2012)

Pick this one up of craigslist 2012 Trek Wahoo for $350


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Free from a coworker!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Doesn't count unless available to public , grat to receiving some bike kharma 

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone 4s's


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

What, rules now?

If I've learned nothing else buying bikes, it's that prices are fluid. My last acquisition was $260. It was used, from a private party, so I don't know if that counts as available to the public. But it's not like I was special, I just saw the ad on Craig's List earlier and got in touch with the seller.

A lot of bikes that cost over a thousand in the nineties are sub-$400 bikes now.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

traded a old BMX bike $150 value for this 2000 Trek 8000R.Put on a new chain and it rides really nice.The V brakes on this rival my BB7 disc and they never rub on any turns.


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

joshhan said:


> Free from a coworker!


Free?! This guy wins this thread. I'm still shopping, so this thread is awesome. It gives me ideas. Maybe I'll have one to post up soon. I'm looking at a 1997 Pro Flex 857 for sale by a friend of a friend (asking $450), and a 1997/98 (not sure which) Cannondale killer v 900 with upgraded shocks (Judy) and other parts (asking price is $500). I am also very interested in the Marin B17 if I can find one around that price range, or something like that if anyone can point me in the right direction for where to look or give advice (please give advice pertaining to YOUR personal experience with these bikes, not just personal opinion).


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

The Mad Hatta said:


> Free?! This guy wins this thread. I'm still shopping, so this thread is awesome. It gives me ideas. Maybe I'll have one to post up soon. I'm looking at a 1997 Pro Flex 857 for sale by a friend of a friend (asking $450), and a 1997/98 (not sure which) Cannondale killer v 900 with upgraded shocks (Judy) and other parts (asking price is $500). I am also very interested in the Marin B17 if I can find one around that price range, or something like that if anyone can point me in the right direction for where to look or give advice (please give advice pertaining to YOUR personal experience with these bikes, not just personal opinion).


those prices are ridiculous imho. This 2008 fox fork equipped is $700


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

^ The broken shifter would not bother me, because I'll probably look into converting whatever bike I get into an SS or 3-speed (I have no need for all those gears), but I think that size is too small for me, and the price too high.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

$45 for both shifters x.7
SRAM X.7 3 x 9 Trigger Shifter Set - AAWYEAH Bikes and Bicycle Parts

even better, put grip shifts on it for weight saving that cost even less

Get a craiglist app on your smart phone or craigslist notifcatin app on your browser
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/craigslist
Set search terms "29er" "fox". "Reba". Be patient, I would aim for half off (or less) the sale price (not MSRP) for a 3-4 year old bike.


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

sweet. alright, thanks for the advice. I started a thread to receive advice on this, so any further advice, please post HERE, so we aren't thread jacking this one.


----------



## The Mad Hatta (May 9, 2012)

I grabbed this one today. 2008 Specialized rockhopper disc. $300









And tomorrow, I should be picking up a 2007 Specialized hardrock pro disc from a guy who bought it new for his GF, she rode it once and then they broke up, so it's brand new. Still has the barcode/price sticker on the frame from the store he bought it from. asking $325.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

OK, this wasn't free but under $400. Bare Trek ZX 6000 frame single speed.


----------



## cspartan (May 14, 2012)

'12 Dawes Haymaker 1200. Just got it last week and went out for my first ride Sunday. It's entry level, but I'm happy. Haven't been on a bike since college (10+ years ago). Hands were numb after the ride so I'll have to look at seat and bar height and angle I think, also replace the stock grips with some Oury ones. Brakes squeal something fierce so some adjustment is needed there too.

Not enough posts to put up the image or link, but you know the one from BD.


----------



## CO4x4photoguy (May 14, 2012)

Looks like a really cool bike



David C said:


> Here's one for the cause. Cost me less than $400 to build it up. It's for sale right now minus the wheels, fork, seat post, saddle, chain, rd and pedals.
> 
> View attachment 694334


----------



## CO4x4photoguy (May 14, 2012)

Another really nice looking bike 
:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks. It's nice indeed, but nothing fancy. My new one to replace it is over the top !

A '00 GT XCR 3000 in Medium size. Paid $400 for about a month ago. Didn't ride it since (had something else to finish first). The guy bought it new in 2001 and I don't know why he did since he used it only for pavement and city riding... Hence the street tires and other shizzles. Pretty much everything is stock, even the drivetrain. This frame will see another decade (and more) of enjoyment :thumbsup:


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

My primary geared mtn bike for 10+ years. A KHS Montana Team that I bought in used 1999, I think. Originally a 7 speed, scavenged parts off another KHS bought used, mostly XT, Raceface cranks. Wheels are XT/Rhyno Lite bought locally on eBay.

Discounting the accessories and the chain/pads/cables, I think I have around $350 in it after selling the excess parts. I painted it last year with the green from a camo spray kit. This one hasn't seen any trails in several years, but when it had a computer on it, I'd logged over 8,000 miles.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Surly 1x1. Paid $260 for it, almost as seen here. Saddle was from a previous bike and I added the pedals and accessories. Still, well under $400.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Other that have come and gone:

$200:









$100 plus saddle/bag/lights/pump:









$40:









$60:


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Some incredible scores cratz. Did u find those on cl?

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone 4s's


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

Couldn't upload a pic before, but this is my 1993 Richter GT 8.0, with Deore XT and XTR components
$305 on Ebay.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

Kona scrap $320










specialized P2 $250 + some mods still under $400










Another P2, bought it complete for 250 came with a lot of good parts, but sold them all , here is whats left thats painted white










Northrock " the costco Bike" got it for $250 , it was brand new, great bike except crappy fork


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

Great bikes - I have the Northrock XC6 too.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Darn, that costco bike is $300 in my area

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone 4s's


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Does this count?








XTR XT for less than 300 euros, that is what I call a damn steal!
Bought the bike for 300 euros, BB died.

I bought an box full of mtb/race parts and i found an deore mt60 crank in it, with TA wheels, LBS installed a new BB, left crank arm taper hole busted, putted an NOS 600 arm on it, Swapped the saddle for an Selle SMP, Pedals went from Wellgo WPD801 to Shima PDM505, Fork was upgraded with springs from an old RS Judy XC, later with a one-piece spring from an Suntour XCP75, And today, i filled the shock with oil, Brakes died, went from magura to deore m595s.


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

2009 Rockhopper I bought it used for $125 with XTR 9 spd drivetrain
I put white wheels on it $90
Also added a Marocchi fork for $119
This bike got crushed between 2 vehicles so now I'm putting all the parts on my son's bike.








2011 Gravity. I bought this bike from a lady that bought it for her son, then decided he wanted a BMX bike. I got it for $125 when it was less than 2mo old.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

This is an inspiring thread, very cool bikes in here.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

lov2bike01 said:


> Great bikes - I have the Northrock XC6 too.


i loved the XC6 when i had it. solid bike, they did nice job on welding the frame. right now the only thing i have left its a 08 iron horse yakuza frame and a bunch of parts that need to be put together



bob13bob said:


> Darn, that costco bike is $300 in my area
> 
> sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone 4s's


right now the XC6 in costcos is 349.99, it was 299.99 last summer. similar specs. price has gone up. i bought it off a young kid , his dad bought it for him , but he wanted a bmx


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

Where are all these deals when I'm looking? The only things I've seen on Craigslist and the like are either garbage Next bikes, WalGooses, or stuff that's $2k or more. Still looking for a Rockhopper or the like for $125.

Signed,
Jealous in Albany, NY


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

JR 137 said:


> Where are all these deals when I'm looking? The only things I've seen on Craigslist and the like are either garbage Next bikes, WalGooses, or stuff that's $2k or more. Still looking for a Rockhopper or the like for $125.
> 
> Signed,
> Jealous in Albany, NY


You have to be patient. And know what to look for. Most of those deals were poorly advertised, like only "MTB for sale, ride nice, good shape" and a picture. At least that's how it goes in my neck of the wood.


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

2011 Diamondback Response Sport. Bought this for $350 brand new. It was after the 2012s came out. It's an incredible bike and while it doesn't have the best components but it's a great frame to upgrade and for the price you can't beat it.


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

2005 Giant Yukon just picked it up today for 175.
It looks barley ridden:thumbsup:


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

I once bought a mountain bike for $90+. Didn't last very long.


----------



## mcjama76 (May 1, 2012)

That is a 1995 Hoo Koo E Koo! I have one exactly like that one sitting in my garage right now, needing some repair. I ultimately decided to buy new when I got back into the sport earlier this year. Been thinking about resurrecting the ole Hoo Koo E Koo though, it was a great bike...


----------



## mcjama76 (May 1, 2012)

wahday said:


> My 199? Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo. Craigslist $150. A pretty good deal. This is one tough mutha of a frame! All original components. Swapped out headset, bars (replaced with an old Crowbar riser), fork (replaced original crappy suspension with rigid), saddle and pedals. Threw on a pair of Panaracer FireXC Pro's and I'm off! Been upgrading as things wear or break, but this thing is gonna live a LONG time, despite my abuse.
> 
> My ride of choice on flatlands. It hauls, its tight and "I like to ride rigid!"


That is a 1995 Hoo Koo E Koo! I have one exactly like that one sitting in my garage right now, needing some repair. I ultimately decided to buy new when I got back into the sport earlier this year. Been thinking about resurrecting the ole Hoo Koo E Koo though, it was a great bike...


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Some amazing finds. I had no such luck when I was in the market.


----------



## andrewfox5 (May 21, 2012)

haha this is awesome


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

I gots this one just this week for $140. my first mountain bike and my first bike since I was, like, 10 years old.

please tell me I didn't overpay...










it's a n Iron Horse Quantum II.

meow.


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

looks good. disc brakes, rock shox fork those parts are worth more than you paid


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

ya, great bike for $140. the seat even looks comfy... the stem is pretty long.


----------



## d0hface (May 21, 2012)

HumboldtBrad said:


> looks good. disc brakes, rock shox fork those parts are worth more than you paid


:thumbsup:


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

I like it. Wish I could've found something like that for that price. I had to new because the stuff that was out there was crap and way over priced.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

whew. thanks guys. big relief knowing I didn't overpay.

now, to ride!

meow.


----------



## d0hface (May 21, 2012)

diamondback topanga YES. TOPANGA. HAHA. :ihih:










JK. I purchased this bike from my local sports authority (ready to get flamed):madman:. It was advertised for 399 on sale (orig. 649). I used the 20% off coupon and it came out to 319. then i added the 3 year warranty/bike tune-ups for 60. so i basically paid 400 and some change.

here she is...my commute to work! :thumbsup:


----------



## RollingAround (Sep 26, 2011)

I bet Topanga has a mean fur bicsuit


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

oh, man. Topanga was the object of my desires when I was younger. 

ah, nostalgia.

meow.


----------



## d0hface (May 21, 2012)

RollingAround said:


> I bet Topanga has a mean fur bicsuit


hahaha... :thumbsup:


----------



## d0hface (May 21, 2012)

iamunchien said:


> oh, man. Topanga was the object of my desires when I was younger.
> 
> ah, nostalgia.
> 
> meow.


oh yes topanga back then... have you seen how she looks now??? :eekster:


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Bought this Bike for $170 at Craigslist then transferred my old wheels and brakes on to it. Used some elbow grease to clean it, now my girlfriend has a new bike 
2008 Cannondale F6


----------



## shatooi (Jun 4, 2012)

'84 Schwinn Sierra - Bought it for $50 from a friend, stripped it down - repainted it matte black and converting it to a single speed as a commuter bike. 

I'll post pics up soon when it's done!


----------



## drwpc97 (Aug 22, 2011)

diamond back is prolly the best with that price range.....


----------



## MrStoll (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm currently riding a stock 2011 Trek 3500 Disc.


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

$400 even steven... CDN.


----------



## Bustermin (Apr 18, 2012)

Just picked up a 2005 Trek Fuel 70 for $175. Looks to be in very good condition and was upgraded with hydraulic brakes. I wasn't looking for it but I couldn't pass it up for my son.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Bustermin said:


> Just picked up a 2005 Trek Fuel 70 for $175. Looks to be in very good condition and was upgraded with hydraulic brakes. I wasn't looking for it but I couldn't pass it up for my son.
> View attachment 701790


Nice find, the cost of brakes was probably around your purchase price.


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

EDIT: My reading comprehension is lacking this morning.... :madman: lol


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

Only picture I have now. Excuse the mess...I just moved.

Trek 4500, dart 3, avid bb7 disc brakes, deore front and rear dérailleur. $400 but I am going to have to change the bottom bracket since it must have a bad bearing.


----------



## chuwariwariwap (Aug 6, 2011)

*Yeah for Diamondbacks!*

Also have the 2011 Diamondback Response Sport like Qubo_2408. Love this bike!


----------



## fastmvr (May 24, 2012)

I'm hooked on this thread!


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Got this '05 Specialized Hardrock Comp at the local pawn shop for $210. After a few tweakings I got this baby riding smoothly.:thumbsup:


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok Let's see If I figured this out. I traded some old comic books for this '09 Cannondale F7. The LCS (local comicbook shop) said they give me $300 of my collection. I got the F7 and $150 for my books. So I paid $150 for the bike. Not a bad deal no?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

vi said:


> Post your less than $400 bike. It may be stock, used, with upgrades, but it should be less than $400. Thanks for helping newbies entering MTB with a limited budjet.  :thumbsup:


My Dawes "Huffy"


----------



## Jajm1213 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Consignment Find*

I bought my bike from a LBS that was selling it for someone. $450 w/a helmet, gloves (Just over the thread limit, haha). The brakes still squeaked and the tires had the little nubs still. Went home, saw how much it was new...went back and made a deal to buy it with a free helmet and pair of gloves thrown in.










KHS Bicycles :: DJ200

It's been awesome so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:^^^

looks clean as hell


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

kyle_vk said:


> Disclaimer: This bike was $450...but we all know that you'll drop the extra $50 on something that hits your sweet spot.












Love that paint scheme  09 also only hardtail durango


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

jlallak said:


> Got this '05 Specialized Hardrock Comp at the local pawn shop for $210. After a few tweakings I got this baby riding smoothly.:thumbsup:


Hate to burst your bubble, but that's not a 2005. Looks to be 2001 or older.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Berkley said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but that's not a 2005. Looks to be 2001 or older.


He's right.

Here is a picture that I found of another 2001 Hardrock:


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

should add on mine i think with buying and fixes bikes and then trading them around i have a total of about 200 that that bike ended up costing


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

Berkley said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but that's not a 2005. Looks to be 2001 or older.


over paid as well


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Berkley said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but that's not a 2005. Looks to be 2001 or older.


I think there is a separate "Rain On People's Parade" thread.


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

My last 2 bikes for you guys...

My Cannondale Chase 3 picked it up off CL for $350

















Rocky Mountain ETSX-50 Picked it up off a Local rider for $400


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Berkley said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but that's not a 2005. Looks to be 2001 or older.


No worries, after being pointed in the right direction i.e. Bikepedia. I believe it's a 2000 Specialized Hardrock A1 comp. Though all that matters is I love riding this bike.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

well, after everything's said and done on this, i think i'm actually up 50 bucks or so. so -50 dollar bike?


----------



## Cowboysfan1254 (Jul 21, 2012)

Keep posting guys. I'm trying to get into the sport. The thread is really helping with my decision. Thanks!


----------



## jlallak (Jun 2, 2012)

Found this @ bikesbluebook.com Search Listing

not as bad as I thought.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought my fully rigid Haro Impulse from a LBS in 1993. According to them, a college student had purchased it new from them, but it sat in his dorm room for a year and then he had to move, so he sold it back to the shop. So it was brand new, not a speck of dirt on on it, didn't look like it had ever been ridden and they let me have it for $330. I rode it like hell in Montana and have been riding it ever since. I can't believe it has held together this long. I just bought a new bike this week, but I'm sure I will go back to this thing from time to time. It will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## dbeck (Jul 2, 2012)

05 Trek Fuel 80 - $400
Upgraded by previous owner
The Captain rear
WTB Weirwolf front
Shimano clipless pedals
Specialized rival saddle

Found on craigslist


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

dbeck said:


> 05 Trek Fuel 80 - $400
> Upgraded by previous owner
> The Captain rear
> WTB Weirwolf front
> ...


do want


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bought this yesterday and picked it up today..

Diamondback Overdrive Expert 29er..










Got it locally from Performance Bicycle for $400 after getting them to price match it to their "sister" company Nashbar who had it on sale. With my Performance points rebate the bike is a net cost to me of $360.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Bill in Houston said:


> I think there is a separate "Rain On People's Parade" thread.


I'm not knocking it, just informing. Like if he goes to buy a derailleur hanger or other frame-specific parts.

It's a cool bike either way, and not a bad deal for $210 if it's in good condition.


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

*06 Trek 6500 SLR*

























Got it from a local biker for $250

Changes:

-Magura Laurin ML85XC
-Avid Juicy 7 Disk Brake System
-RaceFace Evolve XC Crank
-CrisKing Headset
-Ritchey WCS Handle Bar, grips, Stem, and Seat post 
-WTB Pure V saddle


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice rides


----------



## rcracer (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice bikes


----------



## rcracer (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is my Access Raptor my first MB and is OK minus the fork


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

my ironhorse 2.1 my first dip into mtb biking. But its been a blast so far !! My next bike will be a road bike. Ive been working on my endurance. It was listed for 299.99 but i got it for 229.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

It hasn't arrived but I'm so excited I'm posting it here as well, real bike pics as soon as it is assembled.

:thumbsup: me going downhill


----------



## henry f chinaski (Aug 7, 2012)

Just got a '96 klein pulse on my local craigs list. the pics that were posted showed the bike as being in good shape, but i was very surprised that when it turned out to be practically mint. The previous owner even had saved the linen bag with all of the paperwork (except bill of sale),and mauals for the shimano parts too. . the tires had been changed for road use, but he saved the original dirt tires too. 
I would like to post some pics, but can't seem to figure out how. Help?


----------



## obeasto (Aug 21, 2012)

Just got back in to riding after a... umm... extended break. Picked this up for $200 off the local Craigslist:

[edit: ok so apparently I don't have enough posts to link a pic. It's an older Trek 4500 Alpha]

I think I overpaid a bit but overall the bike is tuned up and shifting smoothly. The Judy TT is similar to a pogostick, but for $200 all in I can't complain. I remember the last fork I bought before I moved to Texas and quit was over $400 so I understand the low end Judy is what it is.

The rims are both thrashed from riding the brakes, so my first upgrade will be a new wheelset and probably some Avid BB7's if the rear won't be impossible to do. (well, impossible as in cost effective)

My last rig had Avid Tri-align cantis after running in to countless issues with the old XT parallel push mechanisms rattling, so it's funny to see how far technology has come. Back then only the really high dollar bikes had discs, but it was only a matter of time.


----------



## yamaharider529 (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's my Genesis 29er. Only upgrade is a wireless speedometer/odometer. Picked this up for $200 new.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> It hasn't arrived but I'm so excited I'm posting it here as well, real bike pics as soon as it is assembled.
> 
> :thumbsup: me going downhill


i've been recommending this bike to everyone i know looking for one. i should get commission lol.. its such a great deal. prob the best deal on their website. 320 bucks gets you pretty much better in all areas than the hardrock, for like half the price. its totally worth every dollar.


----------



## hhhava (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool helpful for buying guide.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

yamaharider529 said:


> Here's my Genesis 29er. Only upgrade is a wireless speedometer/odometer. Picked this up for $200 new.
> 
> View attachment 718661


lol.. you still have the receipt? return it and get something that's not a pos. no offense, but that bike is a mistake.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> i've been recommending this bike to everyone i know looking for one. i should get commission lol.. its such a great deal. prob the best deal on their website. 320 bucks gets you pretty much better in all areas than the hardrock, for like half the price. its totally worth every dollar.


Thanks ou2mame, I needed those comments - it is getting assembled right now at my LBS and can't wait for the weekend. The fork has me concerned but your positive comments help!

It is a good deal, especially for a starter like me. I'll report the performance once I get it nice and dirty! Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## DropkickMurphy (Aug 15, 2012)

*Ibex 03 Ignition-2 off CL for $175!*

Just got this Ibex 03 Ignition-2 off CL for $175! It's in excellent condition and everything works like new.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks ou2mame, I needed those comments - it is getting assembled right now at my LBS and can't wait for the weekend. The fork has me concerned but your positive comments help!
> 
> It is a good deal, especially for a starter like me. I'll report the performance once I get it nice and dirty! Thanks again! :thumbsup:


i always say, ride something cheap that's going to hold up for a bit, and wait for your next purchase to be expensive. by then you'll know what you want and don't want in a bike, but you won't know til you've been riding for a while. when the time comes and you outgrow the fork, you'll be in a better position to make an upgrade because you'll know what you're looking for. just ride it how it is, its a great beginner bike, and for the price, it can't be beat.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Interesting water rack under the frame? cool bike though!


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

2012 Raleigh Talus 4.0

I swapped out the 90?mm stem for a 60mm riser. The result has been a more comfortable reach and more responsive steering... very happy! Also mounted the support bar for a WeeRide child bike seat. My 2.5 year old loves riding.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*My last post of my new bike..........*

Promise.. I put her everywhere I could  just very excited to have it ready to roll! $319.00 shipped -


----------



## Importztek (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice bikes. I noticed majority of people purchase them new; guessing one could find a decent used bike for way under $400 on Craigslist nowaday.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Importztek said:


> Nice bikes. I noticed majority of people purchase them new; guessing one could find a decent used bike for way under $400 on Craigslist nowaday.


No in my area people think their 1990 trek or cannondale hardtail are still worth 500


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Importztek said:


> Nice bikes. I noticed majority of people purchase them new; guessing one could find a decent used bike for way under $400 on Craigslist nowaday.


Yup.

CL has its pitfalls, of course. People generally price high to see what they can get, so you need to know that and negotiate. And you need to know what you're looking at and how to evaluate its condition.

Other good sources of bikes at lower than retail are used bike shops, general used sporting goods shops and pawn shops, and last year's and other clearance models.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Importztek said:


> Nice bikes. I noticed majority of people purchase them new; guessing one could find a decent used bike for way under $400 on Craigslist nowaday.


Depends upon the area. Some places may have a decent used market but Houston is generally terrible.

Around here, "under $400" will get you either a 15+ year old bike, a "Walmart special", or maybe a 2-6 year old entry level Trek (3500, 3700) that is priced maybe 20-30% below it's original selling price.


----------



## xJustRidinx (Aug 27, 2012)

So many steals on here...I wish the craigslist here was a bit more active


----------



## sgt_g (Sep 1, 2012)

I’m right at 400 with this bike:
Garry Fisher Paragon HT (2000 vintage) purchased at a pawn shop about 4 years ago for $150
Purchased some parts of e-bay and this is how it sits now: (sorry can’t post pics yet)
-WTB Speed Seat
-Easton EC90 Seat post
-Bontrager Super stock Wheelset
-Sram Chain/Cassett
-Deore XT rd
-XTR FD
-Deore XT hollowtech crankset
-Avid single digit 7 V-brakes
-Control tech stem
-Easton CT2 Carbon straight bar
-Bianchi Carbon bar ends
-XTR dual control brake shift levers
-FSA Headset
-Rock Shox Jett RS


----------



## sgt_g (Sep 1, 2012)

yamaharider529 said:


> Here's my Genesis 29er. Only upgrade is a wireless speedometer/odometer. Picked this up for $200 new.
> 
> View attachment 718661


Yea I have the Korean equivalent to that bike (paid $100 for it) and well the frame is decent the rest of the bike is junk. oh, and mine has crappy tektro disc brakes. I'm currently redoing it with a bunch of used parts of e-bay so my wife can ride it.


----------



## Clicker1 (May 29, 2012)

cerpindicular said:


> No in my area people think their 1990 trek or cannondale hardtail are still worth 500


Same problem here in SE Pennsylvania. Craigslist is full of people who massively over value their bikes.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*2002 Haro V1, $50*

front & rear wheels slightly out of true, rear shifters needed slight tuning

7 speed rear, rear freewheel, good tires, good seat


----------



## oyveychris (May 21, 2012)

Here's my latest Craigslist score: 2011 Giant Revel 0, had been ridden twice. I paid $300.:thumbsup:


----------



## oyveychris (May 21, 2012)

...And my last Craigslist score: 2008 Motobecane 700HT for $275


----------



## tyagalla (May 17, 2012)

Got itas a gift


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice gift bro!


----------



## Phoenix84 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mongoose DX 3.3
Retails $250
Bought this year for $80
Used it as a daily commuter for a few months before trying it on a few trails at Brandywine Creek State Park, PA. Got hooked immediately. No budget for a high ender. So, I work my ass off just to keep up! Figure it's better exercize for when I do have the budget to upgrade.

I'll post a pic when I reach 10 posts.

Right now I'm trying to find a decent 1" suspension for for around $100 or less. Don't want to spend the money I need to upgrade with.


----------



## 13MWZ (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's my 09 HiLand Nitro AL. Not quite up to par with most of yall's bikes, but it gets me down the trail. I hope to be able to upgrade to a Giant or Trek with my tax return.


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

Phoenix84 said:


> Mongoose DX 3.3
> Retails $250
> Bought this year for $80
> Used it as a daily commuter for a few months before trying it on a few trails at Brandywine Creek State Park, PA. Got hooked immediately. No budget for a high ender. So, I work my ass off just to keep up! Figure it's better exercize for when I do have the budget to upgrade.
> ...


Save that cash instead of upgrading get a better used bike. It would be cheaper.


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

1997 Cannondale M500

Mint condition, off craigslist for $120. took it to my local trails (markham park S.FL) and I was the only rigid out there. out my group, a gary fisher blew a tire and a brand new specialized had the chain slip off. neither was a big deal but i had to point out how my 15 yr old bike rode flawlessly lol.


----------



## Pappa_Bear (Sep 16, 2012)

LSUDJB13 said:


> Picked this up used for $300 dollars. It's been ridden a lot but still pretty smooth


Nice find. and good price.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> 1997 Cannondale M500
> 
> Mint condition, off craigslist for $120. took it to my local trails (markham park S.FL) and I was the only rigid out there. out my group, a gary fisher blew a tire and a brand new specialized had the chain slip off. neither was a big deal but i had to point out how my 15 yr old bike rode flawlessly lol.


sweet. you might want to change your seat tilt and raise it if you haven't done so already.


----------



## crabman (Sep 17, 2012)

Picked up this Cannondale F500 for $325. It wasnt a steal, but I got a decent bike that has very few hours on it for less than half of original MSRP, so that is ok by me. 

So many great deals on this thread! I am going to be cruising CL for that steal now!


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

crabman said:


> Picked up this Cannondale F500 for $325. It wasnt a steal, but I got a decent bike that has very few hours on it for less than half of original MSRP, so that is ok by me.
> 
> So many great deals on this thread! I am going to be cruising CL for that steal now!


way too much for non-disc brake frame (90's era), the going price is around $150 - $180. I got two 2003 F400 (which has tabs for rear disc brakes), one for $120 (see pic below) & the other for $100 (the guy thought the fork was defective, but in fact only needed air!)

I got a 2001 F1000 for $150 (!!), the MSRP was like $2400. The seller was a computer tech guy who just "dumped it on the market".


----------



## ROrtiz10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's my 2009 Giant STP I got for $350! Took it out today and love it. The geometry feels great. What a steal!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

ROrtiz10 said:


> Here's my 2009 Giant STP I got for $350!


Looks like a steal indeed! Is it good for XC riding too?


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)

'11 giant revel 1


----------



## TheVirtualDude (Sep 5, 2012)

I just picked this one up yesterday evening for $80 (Hoping its a good deal)  . It's a bit scratched up but it's an upgrade from my cheapy Pacific bike. Saw it on CL and thought I don't have much to lose. The guy I bought it from said it was two years old but I don't know much more about it. I just found out a short while ago its an 04. Not too sure about what upgrades if any were done.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^ Thats definitely an upgrade over a Pacific. You may wanna pull the kickstand as it could hurt you if it drops down during a jump. Also check the welds/frame for cracks. Just to be safe!


----------



## TheVirtualDude (Sep 5, 2012)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> ^^^ Thats definitely an upgrade over a Pacific. You may wanna pull the kickstand as it could hurt you if it drops down during a jump. Also check the welds/frame for cracks. Just to be safe!


Thats one of the first things I was looking for when I went to check it out. Looked ok from my perspective, but of course its my untrained eye looking for it. I'm just hoping I didn't get too ripped off with picking this up for $80. I see a lot of bikes on here that seem close to perfect for just a little more than I paid.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

2011 Trek Gary Fisher Advance. I paid $375 with a Sarris Bones rack.


----------



## bikerbob951 (Apr 13, 2012)

wow, you can get a helluva bike for cheap these days, love it!


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

got a new bike










pretty simple to put together although getting the front brake attached was something i've never done before so that was the most time consuming part.

A big upgrade from the 2008 Trek 820. Took it out for a little bit today and loved every minute. Grinning from ear to ear and cant wait to tear up some trails this weekend.

349 from Bikes direct.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

IamtheYeti said:


> got a new bike
> 
> pretty simple to put together although getting the front brake attached was something i've never done before so that was the most time consuming part.
> 
> ...


Nice bike Congratulations! I got the 450ht from BD and very happy, I was actually looking at that Gravity too, keep us posted on your experience, I almost got the white but since they had orange.. I had to run w/that  you should also post it in the Motobecane forum I've seen a few Gravitys there.

I just noticed is that a rigid fork?


----------



## when (May 9, 2012)

oyveychris said:


> ...And my last Craigslist score: 2008 Motobecane 700HT for $275
> 
> Nice.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Nice bike Congratulations! I got the 450ht from BD and very happy, I was actually looking at that Gravity too, keep us posted on your experience, I almost got the white but since they had orange.. I had to run w/that  you should also post it in the Motobecane forum I've seen a few Gravitys there.
> 
> I just noticed is that a rigid fork?


I will do that

Yep, it is a rigid fork. I was going for simplicity with this bike. With the old Trek 820 I had, the fork was pretty worthless so it felt like I was riding rigid anyway.


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well i wasnt gonna get any more bikes but i found this on CL 
http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/...er&Model=Hoo Koo E Koo&Type=bike#.UFvADIl5mc0





















This thing is in amazing shape !! No tuning needed barely has a scratch. Scored it for 200.


----------



## JFaur (Sep 21, 2012)

I cant post any pics yet as i dont have enough posts, (my first one ) but i just picked up a 2009 specialized rock hopper comp disc (the yellow frame) for $340 on CL. based on my research i thought that was a good deal. what do you guys think? Its in great shape. was basically used a road bike, commuter, park with the kids bike for the past 2 or so years.


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

Scored this for my nephew,


























Got it for 55.00 off CL, needed full maintenence done, spent 80.00 in new rear wheel hub an cassette.

So 135.00 not bad. The fork is crap but usable. We replaced the seat, handle bars an pedals with spares i had laying around.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

JFaur said:


> I cant post any pics yet as i dont have enough posts, (my first one ) but i just picked up a 2009 specialized rock hopper comp disc (the yellow frame) for $340 on CL. based on my research i thought that was a good deal. what do you guys think? Its in great shape. was basically used a road bike, commuter, park with the kids bike for the past 2 or so years.


sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## silasmtb (Sep 22, 2012)

can't wait to get my first bike


----------



## MichaelStewart (Sep 23, 2012)

These bikes all look nice...this is a good thread to read when just starting out!


----------



## alazamboozle (Sep 23, 2012)

some great deals out there


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

alazamboozle said:


> some great deals out there


Yup, just have to keep trying


----------



## Domesticfix (Oct 16, 2012)

*Gt Agressor*

























Picked up the frame for $7.00.. I think i spent maybe $30.00 to complete " I used spare parts I had laying around"


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Man I hit the jackpot on CL which is very rare in my area. Found this Trek 820 Antelope for $20! It's small for me but I just wanted a cheap lender/commuter bike. Total of $25 after I receive the new tube for the front, $60 if you include the extra pedals I had laying around.

Had to take off all the reflectors, adjust the handlebars, true the wheels, fix the seat, and adjust the breaks, but now its golden.


----------



## snowcatsmiling (Mar 29, 2012)

Hardrock Pro, £125 GBP.

I've upgraded it out of all recognition since, but it's a rock-solid stiff and nimble frame, and solid wheels. They're all that's left except the rear derailleur of the bike as I got it and they'll be going up for sale next week!


----------



## snowcatsmiling (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry, linking to the photo didn't work very well...


----------



## Domesticfix (Oct 16, 2012)

*Motobecane 300ht*

















https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/561891_4820080256746_928888786_n.jpg
$38.00 build


----------



## Domesticfix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

^ cool build up!


----------



## Yankees24 (Oct 18, 2012)

2010 Specialized Hardrock - $200 on Craigslist


----------



## munkyben (Oct 22, 2012)

*First post here, first bike in many years*

I'm building a GT LTS up at the moment using old spares, gifts from my neighbour for some computer help and a bit eBaying. Total spend so far - £60. All I need now is a front wheel with a 20mm axle hub (bought a 15mm by mistake) and some shifters.

Will post a pic soon. Not very modern but I love it so far! 

Haven't ridden properly in years so I can't wait to get finished!

Ben


----------



## RobHarmer (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's my $250 Cannondale Chase Craigslist find. 







I've had it about a month now, the guy who sold it to me worked at a bike shop and this was barely used, it looks like it was ridden twice. So far I love it. I've been riding bmx and commuting to work on a singlespeed road bike for years. My friends just decided to start mountain biking and I've done it in the past but never took it seriously. I love the bike and the sport, I already have plans to build up a singlespeed 29er and then hand this down to my Fiancè.


----------



## Aggie88 (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you think $300 is too much for a Trek 3700 with disc brakes and full light setup? It will be for my wife.


----------



## Yankees24 (Oct 18, 2012)

Some lbs are having year end close outs. I saw a 3900 w/discs for $399


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

IamtheYeti said:


> got a new bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE that :thumbsup: I'm looking HARD at this bike on BD,starting to scrounge and scheme a budget (hoping for Christmas,shooting for January) 



Domesticfix said:


>


LOVING that ARMY makeover


----------



## jdhunt0 (Oct 16, 2012)

I picked up what I think is a 2009 Scott Aspect 45 for $100 last night. Not a picture of the actual bike.


----------



## wanna_ride? (Oct 24, 2012)

New member, first post. I grabbed this 09 DB Response off CL Raleigh, NC about a week ago.
Put a barrel adjuster on it and cleaned/lubed it. total damage so far is $150. I'm loving it


----------



## JFaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Can finally post some pics now. 

The 2009 specialized i got for $320 and the 2012 Revel 1 i got for $220, both local from craigslist.


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

JFaur said:


> Can finally post some pics now.
> 
> The 2009 specialized i got for $320 and the 2012 Revel 1 i got for $220, both local from craigslist.


Very nice finds.


----------



## 77charger (Dec 3, 2011)

Aggie88 said:


> Do you think $300 is too much for a Trek 3700 with disc brakes and full light setup? It will be for my wife.


I got a 2012 model for 500 otd from a trek dealer in dec of 2011.If i had had a chnace to get a used one for 300 i would have gone for it esp if it was under a year old.

I have since added about 500 into it since may.Rockshox recon silver,carbon bars,new platform pedals,set of tires,But i do like the way it feels now and when i bought it money was short but i got lots of overtime and decided it was easier for me to add vs sell and buy another.


----------



## everything_was_taken (Oct 25, 2012)

Are these holding up?


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

David C said:


> Here's one for the cause. Cost me less than $400 to build it up. It's for sale right now minus the wheels, fork, seat post, saddle, chain, rd and pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice love the color


----------



## Aggie88 (Dec 20, 2011)

What do you guys think about the Airborne Skyhawk and upgrading the fork to a Rockshox Tora? The bike will be for my wife who is 5'7, so I am thinking the 16" frame.


----------



## jimbos'ss (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome thread, I guess it's time to start scouring CL since my LBS is pretty disappointing.


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

*schwinn s40, sub $400*

Used is the way to go!

My recent Craigslist find - A cherry-condition 1999 Schwinn s-40. $215.

bike as purchased:










bike now modded for street use - perfect for dropping off my water bill:










.


----------



## rocknrollnride (Sep 6, 2012)

I got a Raleigh Eva 2.0 paid 350 almost a year ago. Its a sturdy steed and really got me into riding the trails but im ready for a bigger better beast!


----------



## dezertboy74 (Nov 11, 2012)

Cant't post pics yet. But picked up a 2009 DiamondBack Response comp on CL for $300. Had about 3 hours of riding on it, Got me back into Biking after 10 years off....


----------



## Jasontamu (May 14, 2009)

*Mongoose 1.0 VRS FS*

bought it at a pawn shop for 50 bucks...its used today as a spare mtn bike for buddies that wanna ride and dont have a bike yet......and the occasional downtown pub ride bike.

-J


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Brown Santa dropped off my newest SS project,a 2010 Origin 8 Scout 29. LOL,it's mostly complete (needs tires/tubes/cog/chain and 1 disc brake,but as I will be pulling these off another bike-only buying the chain and cog new-it makes it under the $400 limit. Cost was $100 + shipping),and got it from a good friend (thanks again Greg! :thumbsup on here.


















I'm flat broke,so it will be sometime next month before I get it together (I don't have the tools for parts of the job,and there's the cog/chain to buy ),I'll repost it later when it's done


----------



## boardreader (May 11, 2012)

jamis trail x2, got it for $200 used


----------



## noonelistens (Oct 2, 2012)

2007 Haro Mary SS 29er. Bought this last month, completely stock with 0 miles. I think $240 was a great deal.


----------



## beachside (Jun 19, 2012)

My 1990 Schwinn Crosscut is "Almost" a Mtn bike. $75 on CL.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

longhaultrucker said:


> I'll repost it later when it's done


Not quite done yet,but I pulled some parts off the Bander and slapped em on the Scout. After I shot these,I swapped the Bander's bb7's on there as well...getting closer


----------



## Darthvapor (Nov 15, 2012)

Second post so no pictures, but I bought a K2 Zed 1.0 for $100 to get me back into cycling. The bike is stock except a MTB Pure V saddle.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well go and post a few more times so's we can see's it :thumbsup:


----------



## zoocrew (Nov 16, 2012)

Excellent thread...glad I found the forum since Im definitely new.

hope to post pics soon. 

picked up a 2009 GF HKEK from local CL for 400... looks pretty pristine... hoping to try it out this weekend.


----------



## integr1ty (Nov 17, 2012)

Picked up this the other week for $320(my first MTB) Haro Flightline, all stock.

ive only been on the trail with it a few times so far but i love it.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*killer V 900 followed me home/*

under $200/ m900 shifters,ibis bars,ringle f.skewer-post-cage,carbon pulstar hubs,Araya rm400 rims,sugino cranks.C.L. where else!


----------



## beebee5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bought my mountain cycle rumble for 300 but upgraded / replaced parts (needed new cassete and AVID bb7s )


----------



## dbigfot111 (Nov 12, 2012)

double post


----------



## dbigfot111 (Nov 12, 2012)

[URL="







[/URL]
brought it used with a few mods. my first real mountain bike ) i also got my rear wheel true today. but is there something wrong if the wheel is spinning when it about to come to a stop it rock back and forth (this is after trueing, less worse than before)


----------



## dbigfot111 (Nov 12, 2012)

so i got the wheel trued but it still wobble, does that mean they shop didnt do a good job? it barely made a different.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not really sure what you're talking about. What did they say about it when they gave it back to you? Sometimes wheels are too trashed to make true again.


----------



## dbigfot111 (Nov 12, 2012)

they said the rim is trued, but from the perspective i look at, the tires still wobble. i thought if i get the rim true, the wheel (rim and tires) will move straight, that is not the case. i also replace my rear brake pads, does it take a few weeks for the pads to embedded in? it barely stop.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

the wheel may be true, but the tire may wobble for a variety of reasons. flip your bike over and spin the wheel while watching the RIM. if the rim wobbles more than 1/8", they didn't do anything, probably.

as far as the brakes, go check out the Brakes subforum, and see if your question is answered there. those brakes should work quite well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Take the tire off and give the wheel a spin. Often, tires aren't perfectly aligned. So you really can't tell if a wheel is true when there's a tire on it.

Also, see if you can rock the wheel laterally. You may feel a little flex, but you shouldn't get any play.

For the brakes, Avid mechanicals need a certain amount of maintenance. Check to see if your pads are worn out before you go further - just pull them out and have a look. There should be a relatively thick chunk of friction material on a metal backing. When the material gets too thin or wears down to the backing, the pad needs to be replaced. If the pads are in good shape, you may just need to tune your brakes better. Use the knobs on the sides of the calipers to adjust the position of the pads. If the brake rotor comes in contact with the caliper and not the brake pad, you get poor performance.

Which brakes, exactly, do you have? BB5s or BB7s?


----------



## dbigfot111 (Nov 12, 2012)

andrw swing by brake forum, i dont wnat to clog up this thread, thank you for all the advice


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

Listed on CL for $475, but the guy talked himself down to $350 (craziest thing). He claimed to buy it new and only ride it twice and it looks ever bit the part. I plan on upgrading some parts, so it will soon not fit in the <$400 thread, but at least it started out there... :thumbsup:


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Picked up a 2003 Jamis Dakar today, only $200. 








I have heard lots of good things about this bike and am excited to start the upgrades. So for I have only replaced the WTB SpeedV saddle with a Retrospec, I removed the LONG 120mm stem and replaced it with a 70mm, and added some Shimano SPD clipless pedals (not pictured) Next are brakes, it already has dics hubs, going to go with Avid BB7's, then on to some wider handlebars, followed by new fork and shock.


----------



## antpal (Jul 28, 2012)

Heres my freebie! 09 (i think) Speccy Hardrock Sport. My friend says he got too fat to ride it - I think he didn't like the colour (i know i don't!)!

Upgrades so far - a new saddle to the one pictured. Future upgrades - paint-job!!!!


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

antpal said:


> Heres my freebie! 09 (i think) Speccy Hardrock Sport. My friend says he got too fat to ride it - I think he didn't like the colour (i know i don't!)!
> 
> Upgrades so far - a new saddle to the one pictured. Future upgrades - paint-job!!!!


So he rode the bike and got fa......umm, bigger? :madman:


----------



## antpal (Jul 28, 2012)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> So he rode the bike and got fa......umm, bigger? :madman:


Think it was more a case of not riding it, then realising that if he did, he'd bend it! :eekster:


----------



## TheHeartwoodStudio (Nov 19, 2012)

My new Motobecane 450HT. $320


----------



## Visionist (Nov 23, 2012)

K2 Zed 3.3, almost brand new for $180. Really good bike so far, took it on a pretty rock filled trail with many large tree roots and had no issues though the brakes could be a little better.


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

Visionist said:


> K2 Zed 3.3, almost brand new for $180. Really good bike so far, took it on a pretty rock filled trail with many large tree roots and had no issues though the brakes could be a little better.


I still have an 06 K2 Zed 2.0 that I have ridden VERY HARD! No complaints for a beginner bike for sure!


----------



## Necrodomis (Nov 20, 2012)

Picked this up for $375: 2012 Trek Marlin.

Took it out for a little ride and Im happy with it. 









Now what to upgrade first! Possibly brakes, pedals and fork


----------



## TheHeartwoodStudio (Nov 19, 2012)

Visionest, your front disc brake line should be in the front of your shocks and go through a front clip. The line hanging back like that can be dangerous.


----------



## Visionist (Nov 23, 2012)

TheHeartwoodStudio said:


> Visionest, your front disc brake line should be in the front of your shocks and go through a front clip. The line hanging back like that can be dangerous.


Fixed, thanks! I also just adjusted the disc brakes so they don't touch the rotors while riding and did an all around cleanup of the bike.


----------



## TheHeartwoodStudio (Nov 19, 2012)

Visionist said:


> Fixed, thanks! I also just adjusted the disc brakes so they don't touch the rotors while riding and did an all around cleanup of the bike.


Awesome, looks like a great bike! I'm picking mine up tomorrow sometime, going to take it for a spin if the weather cooperates :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowered-S-Dime (Nov 11, 2012)

random post


----------



## Lowered-S-Dime (Nov 11, 2012)

Heres mine i have a little under $400 in it, i bought it here in Korea.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Lowered-S-Dime said:


> Heres mine i have a little under $400 in it, i bought it here in Korea.


What's the bike that's outside?


----------



## Lowered-S-Dime (Nov 11, 2012)

Its my wifes mongoose lol


----------



## Falconrider (Dec 5, 2012)

*Awesome ride*

Steel frame or a alumin frame on the airborne ??


----------



## Jasontamu (May 14, 2009)

MTBerNick said:


> Picked up a 2003 Jamis Dakar today, only $200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome find.....i have been looking for an old school jamis dakar as well..

-J


----------



## enV (Dec 5, 2012)

Lots of good finds here, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Jasontamu said:


> awesome find.....i have been looking for an old school jamis dakar as well..
> 
> -J


This bike is awesome, it is a jack of all trades, master of none, leave the mastering to the rider :thumbsup:


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

'97 X-Caliber, around $75 in it.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

This one was built by buying bikes on Craigslist, keeping the parts I needed and selling the frames and parts I didn't need. Parts came from a Cannondale 1fg, a nicely upgraded Turner and a Specialized Epic. My total out of pocket expense with one new tire, a chain and some cable housing is about $150. Not bad for a bike with Hope disks, King hubs and headset, Thomson post and stem, easton Monkeybar etc. And is sure rides good. I love a steel hardtail.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Best score I ever saw though was a friend of a friend who scored a 2003 NRS Carbon with a Fox F-80 fork, XT/race face build for $45 bucks. It was not stolen. It was a divorce deal.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

sandmangts said:


> Best score I ever saw though was a friend of a friend who scored a 2003 NRS Carbon with a Fox F-80 fork, XT/race face build for $45 bucks. It was not stolen. It was a divorce deal.


Why cant I find a fortune out of someone else misfortune?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

MTBerNick said:


> Why cant I find a fortune out of someone else misfortune?


I know right? Actually from what I heard about this broad the guy is probably better off. He probably just said screw the bike, the house, the money just don't make me look at that woman again.


----------



## DannyPacMan (Dec 7, 2012)

Such a great thread with a lot of awesome looking bikes for some insane deals! Keeping me motivated to find a great deal on craigslist!


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

sandmangts said:


> This one was built by buying bikes on Craigslist, keeping the parts I needed and selling the frames and parts I didn't need. Parts came from a Cannondale 1fg, a nicely upgraded Turner and a Specialized Epic. My total out of pocket expense with one new tire, a chain and some cable housing is about $150. Not bad for a bike with Hope disks, King hubs and headset, Thomson post and stem, easton Monkeybar etc. And is sure rides good. I love a steel hardtail.


Aaaaaand, we have a winner.

Very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zapperman (Oct 21, 2012)

I got this for $100. A neighbour had it in his garage, had a new DH and just wanted to get rid of this. It's a 2003 Rocky Mountain RMX and when I bought it, it needed brakes, pedals, a chain and to unbend the derailleur. Had some pedals but picked up some BB7's for $80 and threw a new saddle on. She's riding great and I've had a ton of fun putting it back together and learning a thing or two. Looking forward to really putting it to the test. New here too, by the way!


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

:nono:


dbigfot111 said:


> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with the Duet in the background? Borked drum spider?
Also, nice NRS, they tend to crack at the linkage mounts so check them reguarly for that.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Zapperman said:


> View attachment 743426
> 
> 
> I got this for $100. A neighbour had it in his garage, had a new DH and just wanted to get rid of this. It's a 2003 Rocky Mountain RMX and when I bought it, it needed brakes, pedals, a chain and to unbend the derailleur. Had some pedals but picked up some BB7's for $80 and threw a new saddle on. She's riding great and I've had a ton of fun putting it back together and learning a thing or two. Looking forward to really putting it to the test. New here too, by the way!


I hate you :skep: . . . . . . . . . . Naaaaa im just kidding very nice find, im jelous, ive been looking for a DH "diamond in the rough" forever.


----------



## mi26r (Nov 10, 2012)

Airborne skyhawk. $350 delivered. $40 buck pedals.
Love this bike!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mi26r (Nov 10, 2012)

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hauck04 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a 2006 Iron Horse Yakuza Bakuto bone stock. It is in mint condition, and has been ridden only a handful of times; I know it's a shame. At the time I purchased it new, it had the top of the line SRAM components, derail-er, no hydraulic brakes. I am selling the bike to a friend who will get a lot of use out of it, and I was wondering what a fair price would be for this bike. Sorry no pictures, but just wanted to get a rough idea of what you guys thought. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## jxpowers (Dec 9, 2012)

RollingAround said:


> Nice machine for 400.
> 
> Hydralic brakes too which is weird for 400 bucks. All mid grade stuff, but it's 400 and it's actually good though.
> 
> ...


you can get a carrera vulcan with hydro disc brakes for even less, i think its like £190


----------



## Galvatron1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Can someone please identify this bike? I got it at a garage sale, my bike mechanic says it's a 1994 Kona. Is he right & which model?

Bike - $65 - Garage Sale: came w/ STX derailleurs. Alivio Hyperdrive-C crank. Deore thumb shifters. Not sure who makes the brake levers or cassette.
Schwalbe Marathon Tires - $70 - old tires were rotting 
XLC Tube - $10 - Back tire had a patch
Cannondale Tesoro Saddle - $23 - Pull off from Roy's Bike Shop
Handlebar - $50 - Scandium, only180g from ebay
Foam Grips -$10 XXF EVA foam grips 12g/ superlight not including ends
Kool-Stop - $38 - Cantilever pads were shot, now I stop on a dime trip cmpd.
Carbon cage - $30 - Gotta have something carbon on this clunker ;P
Tire valve LED - $5 - Gotta be seen at night
Total at the time this picture was take = $301 (about 4 months ago)
Total now with current upgrades = approx. $450-$500


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Bought the bike for $50 at Craigslist four months ago and slowly upgraded some of the parts. Bike was a little in bad shape when I bought it and after cleaning/upgrading here she is


----------



## theavada11 (Dec 7, 2012)

trying 2 get a new bike...


----------



## k9rocco (Jan 14, 2013)

I bought this Specialized Hardrock in 2004 for $250 and have gotten every bit of my moneys worth out of it. Its been almost 10 years and its still the only bike I own


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Did all bikes go over $400 after February? :skep: Come on guys,keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah.. really enjoying this thread. beautiful bikes in here.


----------



## thrifty (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's my 2008 Kona Blast. I <3 it, but it doesn't stop me from beating it up. 










Kona Blast - $80 - pawn shop (rusty, crusty, needed lots of work, but frame in great shape)

Serfas Swoop 2.35 front tire - $25 - LBS

Continental Trail King 2.2 rear tire - $15 - Nashbar online clearance sale

Syncros riser bar - $15 - cyclesport.com online clearance (they only sell moto stuff now)

Oval Concepts Stem - $15 - LBS parts bin

Shimano Acera Trigger Shifters - $30 (both) - Amazon.com (came with cheap grip shifters from the pawn shop)

Deore XT Rear Mech and LX front Mech - free - take offs from my old bike (Swapped the decent stuff before selling it off)

Rock Shox Tora 318 U-Turn coil fork - $118 shipped - Ebay

Specialized Phenom 143 saddle - $15 - Craigslist

Gravity Gap Seatpost - $15 - nashbar online clearance

FSA Orbit Headset - $25 - LBS

ODI Rogue Grips - $20 - LBS

Lizard Skin chainstay protector in "IDGAF Pink" - $10 - LBS

Total: *$383*

The SRAM S600 crankset and bottom bracket cost $75 and are new this week. Had to replace the OEM FSA crankset because I bent a crank arm stuffing it into a rock, lol. I'm not counting that in the cost because I've been riding this beast for the last 6 months, and that counts as a "repair/replace" instead of making it rideable. Also, I want to stay under $400 so it fits in this thread. 

The only future upgrades I'd like to do are to change the Hayes Mx4 mechanical brakes to some hydros (they work fine, but need to be adjusted frequently), and perhaps a new wheel-set if the right deal comes along. I'm riding this monster a little rougher than I think it was originally intended (I've gone off 4 foot drops to flat, and I ride with the grace and smoothness of a sandbag) and its held up like a champion.

I'd take this bike over almost any sub-$1000 current production complete hardtail anywhere.


----------



## kmayHD (Mar 26, 2013)

Bought a Kona scrap DJ bike off local classifieds for 250, had nice components...Then found a guy lookin to trade his dual-suspension for a DJ, traded him straight up for this Specialized Hardrock Uno. Upgraded with Magura Julie brakes, brand new (never ridden) Manitou mach comp 130mm front, FOX Vanilla DL rear, Alex rims, brand new Alivio cranks and bottom bracket, Ritchey stem, All I had to do was get rear rubber (found 2 new continental 2.30s on classified for 25 bucks) threw one on the back, and traded the other to a friend for some nice DMR pedals.

So total cash investment is 275 bucks!!!! Very stoked on this bike, only had it on the trails once this past saturday, held together, and had a blast. Here she is.....

(new pedals and tire not shown btw)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Ordered a shiney new Gravity G29 for $349.95 shipped. While I will be swapping on some nicer parts from a Bandersnatch I sold the frame of (I had also pulled it's drivetrain for the Xtracycle last year,LOL)...there'll be no more than $400 total spent on it,LOL! Pic from BD's website...









When it arrives,I'll post pics of the actual bike (it's a black 17.5" though,so it'll look just like that one  )


----------



## lowtidejoe (Apr 7, 2013)

200$


----------



## Ditchbanker (Feb 27, 2013)

This might be cheating, but I feel like I'm getting a bike for about $400.

Before I went to college (the first time...) I bought a 2000 or 2001 K2 ZED SE. The crummy rst fork went out within the first year despite the fact that I can't remember EVER riding it off road. It's been sitting in my garage unused ever sense. I've almost tossed it a couple times, but didn't. Yesterday I did some awesome mountain biking on an old fully rigid stump jumper that is too small. Now I'm hooked. Took the k2 into the local shop and had it looked over. LBS owner told me that it's a decent frame with some potential. Told me for about $400 (might be a bit over) he could replace rear deralier, shifters, brakes, forks and wheels, with quality used parts he has on hand to get it superior to $400 off the shelf bikes. Slept on it and will be bringing in my K2 this morning. I'll try to post before and afters after I get it back


----------



## jasonb751 (Apr 8, 2013)

Strolled into the LBS Monday and picked this up on a whim. 2005 Haro Shift R7. fox F80 RL fork, cane creek front wheel, Avid BBDB disc brakes, and Manitou Radium R rear shock. All this for a low price of $150 bucks. Now time for some component purchasing. I don't think I did bad for $150. What do you guys think?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Haven't swapped my wheelset on in these pics,but here's the actual bike with my bars/stem/seatpost/bb7's/Manitou Drake 80mm fork swapped onto it. I'll go out and swap the cog/spacers from the stock wheels to mine (a bit better wheels,they're handbuilt by Buzz29) when I beat this dang headcold,I was just about too sick to stand and shoot these pics,LOL! :thumbsup:












































Granted,if I'd bought all the parts I swapped on,even used,just for this bike,it woulda blown the $400 cutoff,but they were all in my stash and $349.99 for the bike (shipped) + $43.52 labor is under $400


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

$100


----------



## jimbojo (Jul 10, 2013)

Ditchbanker said:


> This might be cheating, but I feel like I'm getting a bike for about $400.
> 
> Before I went to college (the first time...) I bought a 2000 or 2001 K2 ZED SE. The crummy rst fork went out within the first year despite the fact that I can't remember EVER riding it off road. It's been sitting in my garage unused ever sense. I've almost tossed it a couple times, but didn't. Yesterday I did some awesome mountain biking on an old fully rigid stump jumper that is too small. Now I'm hooked. Took the k2 into the local shop and had it looked over. LBS owner told me that it's a decent frame with some potential. Told me for about $400 (might be a bit over) he could replace rear deralier, shifters, brakes, forks and wheels, with quality used parts he has on hand to get it superior to $400 off the shelf bikes. Slept on it and will be bringing in my K2 this morning. I'll try to post before and afters after I get it back


I just picked up a 1999 K2 Zed X for $150,not as good a deal as some of these here, but it was in perfect condition, al Deore LX components, Kenda tires look brand new, components alone worth more than what I paid for the whole bike.


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

*2010 Fuji Nevada*

$200 Brand new w some upgrades in parts
$125-Kinesis Maxlight XLT Forks New from ChainReactionCycles
$22- Got lucky on Ebay- Stealth Pro Evo Carbon Seatpost 
$40- FSA Stem w/carbon Cap & XRoc Carbon Handlebars
- Evo Grips and White Wellgo Pedals

View attachment 816203
View attachment 816204


----------



## Brodon (Jul 16, 2013)

I just picked up a 2010 rockhopper comp 29er off cl for $350! Everything works and it rides great! I can't wait to do some upgrades. I don't think I can post pics yet since I'm a noob to the forum


----------



## ReXTless (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

uh, no.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

> 2010 Fuji Nevada


 well done.


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you Bob,
The performance of the bike is incredibly better !It is amazing how much weight I lost with the new components I picked up. The way it now handles, accelerates, turns and the control of the bike is awesome!!



bob13bob said:


> well done.


----------



## Ls1rhodes (Jul 14, 2013)

Just picked this up yesterday first mountian bike in a long time. 2011 diamondback response comp barely used got it for $375. Have some plans for upgrades soon. New to the forum also, lots of great info here.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

my trek fuel 90. $350. i got it yesterday and i am loving it!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, that trek is a steal.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

bob13bob said:


> wow, that trek is a steal.


thank you. i saw it at a pawn shop and had to jump on that deal. i jumped on it and it rode perfect. loving it for a beginners bike.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

right at $400. decent deal. needed a bike on short notice. would have preferred 26", but short notice.

seller claims 2013. pretty much brand new.

giant karakoram 2.0









specs.
2013 Karakoram 2.0 - Trail Bikes - Mountain Bikes - GT Bicycles


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

bob13bob said:


> right at $400. decent deal. needed a bike on short notice. would have preferred 26", but short notice.
> 
> seller claims 2013. pretty much brand new.
> 
> ...


50 bucks cheaper than blue book price. Good buy. Listing Detail - Bicycle Blue Book


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> right at $400. decent deal. needed a bike on short notice. would have preferred 26", but short notice.
> 
> seller claims 2013. pretty much brand new.
> 
> ...


it is 2013, actually I am about to get this exactly bike GT karakoram 2.0 tomorrow too for $500 brand new from store. Everything seems good except that it comes with the bottom level XC28 fork. But Alivio/Deroe Drivetrains and Shimano hydro brakes are nice for the price tho


----------



## 2low2go (Nov 30, 2011)

here's my cl find. $300 2011 cannondale f5 in great shape.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

No picture, but I get around a bit on a 2012 Scott Aspect 60. I would not think it would be great on a mountain, but it's pretty decent for commuting and handling some dirt and small rocks. I got it for $360. Looks at a short distance like a much more expensive bike. Feels like a slightly more expensive bike.


----------



## Highland (Jun 24, 2013)

'08 Trek 3700....

Paid $330 in October of '07.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

epic-gamer said:


> it is 2013, actually I am about to get this exactly bike GT karakoram 2.0 tomorrow too for $500 brand new from store. Everything seems good except that it comes with the bottom level XC28 fork. But Alivio/Deroe Drivetrains and Shimano hydro brakes are nice for the price tho


shoot, then i paid too much. I knew it. There are better deals to be had on ebay if patient me thinks. I've seen new marins with higher end components go for about $500.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

The bike that got me into mountain biking a few years ago:

2010 Hardrock with upgraded wheelset, bb7s, fork. $250









The bike that got me into single speed:
2008 Redline Monocog W/ bb7s $300


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Found this thread when I was looking for something else, thought I would share my latest score. Paid $150 for this 2001 Stumpjumper M4 a couple weeks ago that was completely stock and had been hanging in a garage in North Scottsdale for about 10 years. The fork did have to be replaced for $200 (2014 RockShox Recon Silver, needed white/canti/26" which was a tall order!), and $50 for cables & some tires from performance bike to get her rolling puts me right at $400. This bike rides like a dream, old school XC race geometry that I really missed - and climbs like a scalded monkey. I did have to make a few changes (bars, stem) for positioning's sake but those came from my parts bin.

The original Answer MARS Elite fork had zero air & oil in it and seals were all bad, and there are no parts available due to age. Otherwise this would have been about a $200 investment!


----------



## abramj (Jul 25, 2011)

*Never paid over 400.....*

97 FSR Ground Control $200, ready to go, with new tires. CL ad. Been riding it for 5 years with no issues.









96 StumpJumper $250, full xt kit, hand built wheels, Judy SL fork. CL ad. Have had for 6 years, and just started to go through it this past week after taking it on a 45 mile ride.









07 Marin ING Direct, $200, bike and trunk rack. Friend needed money, daughter needed bike. Decent beginner bike, and paint is super cool!









2000 StumpJumper M2 Comp $250, completely stock, XT/XTR kit. Fork got replaced with an old Bomber, and getting ready to go through it as I purchased it after sitting for 14 years in a barn and immediately rode it 45 miles with a friend, who was riding my other Stumpy.









These four bikes are my daily riders for MTB riding. I like the FSR for the rough stuff, and would like to buy a newer one some day. But until then, the FSR rocks! And I can take a friend or two to introduce them to riding and not worry about damage to the bikes.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*old school;*

These four bikes are my daily riders for MTB riding.

can't go wrong with vintage VS "new" big wheel garbage........nice rides!


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

2012 Giant Talon 1 29er - bought it last year on CL for $320. The owner rode it once on a bike path and put it away. I swapped the fork to a Rockshox TK30 Gold, seat and pedals. The guys I ride with have Santa Cruz Tallboys, Niner FS, and Cannondale Triggers to name a few. No complaints with the Talon though!

I guess to some it's "new, big wheel garbage"  but I love it!!


----------



## oneupme (Jan 4, 2016)

Picked this Breeze Squall up for $325. The headset needed re-packing and the rear derailleur cable needed replacement. Other than that, it rides well and feels very agile. New found respect for the XC32 coil fork that it comes with. Feels pretty decent. Previous owner put on a 50mm stem and a 35mm clamp diameter bar, feels so stiff! Love the lack of flex when grinding up a hill. Will definitely consider upgrading to 35mm bars in the future for my other bikes.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

$60 for the Karakoram
$20 for the Avalanche


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

so cool! Where did you fine these two?



rob_ralph said:


> View attachment 1064434
> 
> 
> $60 for the Karakoram
> $20 for the Avalanche


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Ecurb_ATX840 said:


> so cool! Where did you fine these two?


I'm in So Cal, got them in San Diego and Long Beach. Picked up this Karakoram Elite the day after Christmas for $40 but ended up flipping it.


----------



## Jos311 (Feb 24, 2016)

*2013 Raleigh Eva 3.0*

Just bought my girlfriend this Raliegh for $125 - brand new.


----------



## diernosaj (Apr 25, 2016)

I got me a Diamondback Trace for $299.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

diernosaj said:


> I got me a Diamondback Trace for $299.
> View attachment 1065988


FWIW, the Trace is not a mountain bike. it's a good hybrid for commuting and some dirt paths, but it's not something that would be wise to take on "trails."


----------



## diernosaj (Apr 25, 2016)

Yep, thats pretty much why I bought it. And the good deal.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

good move the. carry on.


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

I bought this from a co-worker for $125 a few weeks ago. It's a 2007 Gary Fisher Wahoo and I'm already itching to upgrade but I think I'm going to stick with this one for a bit to get a better feel for what I need/want. This is my first venture into MTB and I think I'm addicted. I feel depressed on days where I'm not able to ride. Luckily I live within 10 minutes of a state park with 16 miles of MTB trails to 'feed my need.'


----------



## TobyXC (Apr 29, 2016)

*Diamondback Outlook 2013*








Diamondback Outlook 2013
FOR SALE
£250


----------



## bikerme01 (May 1, 2016)

Sweet deal! I included a pic below
Forge Sawback 7XX Mountain - 27.5" Bike : Target


----------



## bikerme01 (May 1, 2016)

This looks sweet! FORGE has been around for years. They just came out with a 27.5.
Forge Sawback 7XX Mountain - 27.5" Bike : Target


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I've my own thread going but figure I will quickly post this here for those of you that know how to purchase an "older" MTB. Good Deal? This thread made me think I want a nice older rigid MTB for ridding around town for fitness. I'll appreciate your feedback.

TREK 7000 mountain bike


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've my own thread going but figure I will quickly post this here for those of you that know how to purchase an "older" MTB. Good Deal? This thread made me think I want a nice older rigid MTB for ridding around town for fitness. I'll appreciate your feedback.
> 
> TREK 7000 mountain bike


Personally I would stay away from the older Treks because they are bonded tubes, NOT tig welded like the ad you posted says. Basically the frame is glued together, which was fine back when these were new. But now that they are getting older and have a lot of miles on them they can get a little flexy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

ljsmith said:


> Personally I would stay away from the older Treks because they are bonded tubes, NOT tig welded like the ad you posted says. Basically the frame is glued together, which was fine back when these were new. But now that they are getting older and have a lot of miles on them they can get a little flexy.


Good enough - Thanks for the info lj!


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've my own thread going but figure I will quickly post this here for those of you that know how to purchase an "older" MTB. Good Deal? This thread made me think I want a nice older rigid MTB for ridding around town for fitness. I'll appreciate your feedback.
> 
> TREK 7000 mountain bike


I personally think that is a lot of money for a bike with LX/Exage components. On Sunday there was a GT Karakoram ('92) for $75 in the OC, that bike came with a DX/XT group.
Keep looking!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

rob_ralph said:


> I personally think that is a lot of money for a bike with LX/Exage components. On Sunday there was a GT Karakoram ('92) for $75 in the OC, that bike came with a DX/XT group.
> Keep looking!!


Thanks I appreciate the response. Yeah I've moved on.... this is a back up bike so no need to rush.


----------



## randum (May 17, 2016)

my camera flash just broke my bike


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Here, I'll play too. Bike and shipping under four hunnert:


----------



## bikerme01 (May 1, 2016)

Better buy is the FORGE Sawback 5xx or 7xx. $200 range all aluminum, disc brakes, velo seat. 
Forge Sawback 7XX Mountain - 27.5" Bike : Target

Forge Sawback 5XX 17" Mountain Bike - 26" : Target


----------



## Rockbrook (Apr 17, 2015)

Picked this baby up from a pawn shop last year for $350.
Just needed some new shock hardware which I rode on for quite some time.


----------



## mnbike (Jun 9, 2014)

350€ - Kona four deluxe 2008

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

bikerme01 said:


> Better buy is the FORGE Sawback 5xx or 7xx. $200 range all aluminum, disc brakes, velo seat.
> Forge Sawback 7XX Mountain - 27.5" Bike : Target
> 
> Forge Sawback 5XX 17" Mountain Bike - 26" : Target


We get that you like the Forge ?. Personally, I'd spend the extra $ and get the Schwinn as a cheap new bike to get started.


----------



## Sparrowbuck (May 21, 2016)

*New(old)Norco Mountaineer*

I picked this up today for $150. I spent all morning digging through specs/pics and I still have no idea what year it is, if anyone has any input on that it'd be awesome.(ETA aha, I think it's a 2006. Found a matching pic on a Russian site, of all places).









Forks are SR Suntour NRX8100, Shimano C050 sis front derailleur, Tourney rear, 6061 alloy frame.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Well, It originally sold for just under $400 but I got it used for $150 and Got a great deal on a few upgrade parts, most expensive of which was the 120mm manitou Marvel Comp forks I've got coming to replace the blown out stock SR Suntour forks. With the price of the bike used and the great deals on all the upgrade parts it's as close to $400 as can be. Maybe slightly over... Maybe.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

RobD22 said:


> Well, It originally sold for just under $400 but I got it used for $150 and Got a great deal on a few upgrade parts, most expensive of which was the 120mm manitou Marvel Comp forks I've got coming to replace the blown out stock SR Suntour forks. With the price of the bike used and the great deals on all the upgrade parts it's as close to $400 as can be. Maybe slightly over... Maybe.


^^ I think we've got a winner here. Thread closed


----------



## billy_dempsey (Jun 7, 2016)

RonSonic said:


> Here, I'll play too. Bike and shipping under four hunnert:
> 
> View attachment 1071023


thats a beautiful bike :thumbsup:


----------



## billy_dempsey (Jun 7, 2016)

DanZo337 said:


> $400 even steven... CDN.


that looks awesome


----------



## billy_dempsey (Jun 7, 2016)

this is great looking at all these bikes. im looking for my first bike and am in the market for one in this price range. this is getting me excited to pick one up and hit the trails!


----------



## CarlowkillaG (May 13, 2016)

check craigslist, 5mile, and ebay. I found a trek 3700 in perfect riding condition ( after buying new tires) for $40 and a 1997 specialized stumpjumper m2 for $80 ( but that one needs a new fork) both of them after im done fixing them will be under $400. they ride smooth, and can take punishment! they are a nice bargain, and i enjoy riding them everywhere!

good luck finding them.


----------



## shipman (May 19, 2016)

Cool thread! I was planning to build a late-80's early 90's style rigid MTB from parts, but then I ended up finding a Trek 950 at a local bike swap meet for $150 that was ready to ride-couldn't pass that up. I'll post a pic once I get past my first 10 posts as a noob...


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

Craigslist. $75. 2009 Gary Fisher Wahoo with disc brakes. I put a big, soft, "old man" Diamondback seat on it (because I *am *old, I have a bony butt, and the stock seat was the most uncomfortable seat ever..), new brake pads, and Bell/WalMart Kevlar tires on it They were original and kind of dry rotted. The bike had been hanging in a barn for several years. Otherwise, bone stock. Adjusted the derailleurs, oiled the chain, cleaned it up. Everything works perfectly.

Total investment: $150, with tax. This picture is from yesterday, before I replaced the tires (today).


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

*My misfit stable...*

Hey Guys, so I'm brand new to the sport and kind of went on a buying binge or frenzy as you might have it on a couple used bikes. I couldn't go all out financially being a full time student and wanted to see how much I liked it before I dove in head first. But anywho, here are a couple of my Craigslist finds this past month.

I picked this 2015 DB Sorrento(L) for a measly $50, great condition just a couple of scratched stickers. I know it's super low-end but I plan on using it for easy trails while riding with the girlfriend, but hey! $50!








I picked this 1995 Stumpjumper up with the intention of swapping out the newer Rockshox Dart 3 onto my full susser Proflex but lo and behold the damn steerer tube was too short :-( I still haven't figured out if I can swap on a new steerer or not but I decided to play it smooth and tell the gal pal I bought it for her so she doesn't have to abuse her rigid hybrid Fuji on the trails. ;-) $120








And finally, my red-headed bastard stepchild, 1995 Proflex 855. Bought it from a old BMX guy that used it for speed trails. It has a couple of "home grown" custom jobs including the rear spring/skateboard wheel setup and the front original extremely rare Girvin fork disappeared at some point of its life and was replaced with this shoddy rigid that the previous owner did a shoddy job of welding on a brake line tube to the front, the no stem handle bars are tightened onto the threaded steerer tube as well SMH... Its a super fun bike as is but is slightly small for me. I plan on getting a riser stem with some riser bars to bring my posture up a bit and make it much more comfortable. Lots of plans for this one! $80!

After all of this I just remember last night with my job I have access to corporate discounts which include 40% off of Diamondback bikes! Might have to sell off my two and save a few pennies for a new bike in the future!


----------



## Wydget (Jun 22, 2016)

RobD22 said:


> Well, It originally sold for just under $400 but I got it used for $150 and Got a great deal on a few upgrade parts, most expensive of which was the 120mm manitou Marvel Comp forks I've got coming to replace the blown out stock SR Suntour forks. With the price of the bike used and the great deals on all the upgrade parts it's as close to $400 as can be. Maybe slightly over... Maybe.


What brand is this bike? I've got a guy selling one locally for under $100.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

^ geometry of this bike looks really weird. Notice chainstay length and headtube angle. Main pivot seems to be far too low


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

It's a Mongoose XR Pro wydget. The geometry does look a bit weird steel calf but it rides great.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

That sure looks like a chinese Astro frame to me.

With huge chainstays like that it's probably gonna ride uphill like a goat but turn like a bus. And a wheel weight distribution that is heavily biased towards the front coupled with a very steep headangle will make you go over the bars pretty easy. The main pivot is placed far too low thus causing lots of pedal induced bob.

I don't know why anybody sane would do this, even if you don't have a clue about geometry you could still study the numbers of others bikes on the market before producing the frame.

But so it almost seems as if they screwed up geometry on purpose to prevent the bike from cutting into the sales of higher priced models. Shame


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

So... I should look into a new frame then is what you're saying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

No, just be careful - always wear a helmet and don't go too fast on the downs.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

I'm always geared up, no worries there. It does tend to want to kick over but as long as I keep my weight back when I'm hitting drop-offs, big root sections, and logs it balances out well. I do have to watch over use of the front brake though, I have to keep a good ballance to not lift the rear yet keep the front from wanting to wash out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnydavisjr (Jun 13, 2016)

Picked this 2010 Redline Monocog up last sat for $260. Only thing I see that it needs is new pedals and eventually a bb. New seat wouldn't hurt either.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

^ that's a single speed, it's a good commuter but doesn't count as a mountainbike.


----------



## johnnydavisjr (Jun 13, 2016)

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?year=2010&brand=Redline&model=Monocog+Flight+29er

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

yes it does say "Mountainbike" on paper but honestly how are you gonna climb a "mountain" with a 32/16 transmission where people with a 32/36 low gear are already struggling with?


----------



## johnnydavisjr (Jun 13, 2016)

Work harder on leg day. More reps and heavier squats. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

I wanna meet you in person and scientifically examine your legs (taking a muscle probe?) if you can ride up the same incline I do with a ~2.5 times harder gear

here's the mountain you can prove your "superhuman strength" like abilities on, it's right out of my window, I barely managed it up with a 38/42 gear last time on my CX rig


----------



## johnnydavisjr (Jun 13, 2016)

Allrighty. See ya when you get here. Jackson ms. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## redmonkey23 (Jun 30, 2016)

$250
2013 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29


----------



## Professor9 (Jul 6, 2016)

My first real bike.

Bought on CL in Dallas for 375. I work for the airline, so off it went into a box, and now home with me in Pittsburgh.

I hope I did ok. Venzo Scud, 29er. Not sure on the rest of the parts, being a newb to all this. 

Prof


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

The very steep headangle of the frame combined with that XCT fork is a deathtrap, make sure to sign your will before going on a ride.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd like to see these bikes and the new price point after a year. 
That's the reality of riding and these purchases. $1500 is more like it. New bars, seat, seatpost, stem, crankset, derailleurs, shifters&cables, brakes/rotors, wheels/tires and fork....and grips. With bad geo on a frame that beats you up.
For the guys who start with this $750 bike what would it be? 
Diamondback Bikes, 2016 Mason Trail
Deore m615 brakes. HS1 rotors off ebay, carbon bars, stem, seatpost/seat and grips. Less and a better more capable compliant ride for that year.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

redmonkey23 said:


> $250
> 2013 Specialized Hardrock Sport 29
> View attachment 1079750


Nice Score! Both of my sons had that exact bike. I sold each of theirs a little over a year ago for $400 each. Only sold them because they outgrew the frame. They both rode the snot out of those bikes, including trips to Mammoth and Northstar. It will serve you well. Have fun!


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

*Here's mine*



eb1888 said:


> I'd like to see these bikes and the new price point after a year.
> That's the reality of riding and these purchases. $1500 is more like it. New bars, seat, seatpost, stem, crankset, derailleurs, shifters&cables, brakes/rotors, wheels/tires and fork....and grips. With bad geo on a frame that beats you up.
> For the guys who start with this $750 bike what would it be?
> Diamondback Bikes, 2016 Mason Trail
> ...


i like that Mason, sweet deal!

Heres my Giant Talon 29er after a 1+ year of steady, hard riding on New England single track. I picked it up for $320 last year - only ridden once on pavement. I swapped out the XCT fork for a Rockshox Gold ($200), and added Wellgo pedals, and a WTB seat, the rest is stock. It handles everything I throw at it and the new fork has made an immense difference. I'm totally happy with my purchase!


----------



## Professor9 (Jul 6, 2016)

Steel Calf said:


> The very steep headangle of the frame combined with that XCT fork is a deathtrap, make sure to sign your will before going on a ride.


Re: Venzo Scud - thanks a ton. When i croak, I'll be sure to let you know. Any positive opinions? I've looked around, and i assume i could upgrade the fork. Or just keep my weight aft.

Prof


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Steel Calf said:


> I wanna meet you in person and scientifically examine your legs (taking a muscle probe?) if you can ride up the same incline I do with a ~2.5 times harder gear
> 
> here's the mountain you can prove your "superhuman strength" like abilities on, it's right out of my window, I barely managed it up with a 38/42 gear last time on my CX rig


Not everyone has a thing like that in our backyard. It'd be cool if we did. Me, I've got forests and marshes and a max elevation measured in hand-spans. Seriously, we're 10 - 30 feet above sea level and the hills are restricted to the poise angle of sand.

If we want to find an alternate name for "mountain bike" I'm all for it. It is a little weird to call the riding I do "mountain biking" since there isn't a mountain to be found for about 800 miles. But, given the vocabulary we have, the Redline monocog is very much a mountain bike.


----------



## goahead (Nov 7, 2009)

*Just being goofy...*

Do you like what you see?


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Down payments don't count lol


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

TheHolc said:


> Down payments don't count lol


LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goahead (Nov 7, 2009)

TheHolc said:


> Down payments don't count lol


Hehe, I am glad some of you guys have good sense of humor.
I was expecting bunch of hate messages!


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

goahead said:


> Hehe, I am glad some of you guys have good sense of humor.
> I was expecting bunch of hate messages!


Could only be taken as a joke. No hating, have to have a sense of humor now a days. Now if you said you scored it off a crack head I might have believed you lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goahead (Nov 7, 2009)

---


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

The white and green gt belongs to my dad. The black one leaning on the other side of the post is mine. After he got a chance to ride mine he was hooked and had to have one.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cassious64 (Jul 21, 2016)

No picture yet, but I just picked up a 1995 Ironhorse ARS 700 for $100 CAD. Bikepedia has it listed as originally costing just under $1000. I'm not too sure if this is a super amazing deal or not, but I'm just getting into the sport and I'm a student with an extremely low budget, so I couldn't pass it up as there was nothing at a better price in my area. Just need to pick up mtb tires for it! I'm so excited to get out and try trail riding for the first time!


----------



## Highland (Jun 24, 2013)

post deleted


----------



## Wolf_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is my sub $400 bike (if I stop putting upgrades in to it)















'08 Jamis Dakar XC with Fox F100 fork (rest was stock except the 3x ring was swapped out for a chain ring guard) $260

Upgrades so far: 
Fork seals $25, Damper rebuild $18 (much o-rings), new shock oil 
new front hub cones $12 
x10 rear cassette CS-HG50 11-36 (taken from my 29" it got a XT M771) 
M615 Shadow plus med cage Rear derailleur $33 
M780 shifters $25

In the mail still 
front and rear XT 785 brakes ($160 new) and a RockShox Monarch RL ($110 new take off from ebay) (which will put me way over $400, but maybe back under if I sell the takes offs)

Soon to come $20 pair of new hoops (w/ hubs cut out) + new trail king tires $$ unknown on that

Planning on keeping the flats on it and using the bike for working skills (manuals, bunny hops and whatnot), I don't know why but my 29" feels like its way bigger then this 26" even though the wheel base and frames are pretty close in size between the two bikes...


----------



## Skelerorrz (Aug 11, 2016)

*New member. New rider.*

Hello all, I am new to the forums, and new to the sport all together. I'm a new rider from SoCal, I have been lurking for a while but thought i would join and introduce myself. Recently, i picked up this 2014 Jamis Trail X2 on Craigslist. I'm here with an open mind to get ideas, suggestions and to learn, above all.
cheers guys


----------



## Elauder (Aug 13, 2016)

Just picked this up as my first bike. These holding up well? It's in decent shape just curious what goes first on them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jml79 (Sep 7, 2016)

The older hardrocks hold up very well. The stock shock is awful by today's standards but it's getting hard to find good shocks that have V-brake mounts. I had to settle for a suntour XCR because I couldn't find any air shocks with v-brake mounts. But that XCR is light years better than the stock Gila T4 I had. Other option is to buy a new front rim and mechanical disk brakes then many more forks are available. Hydraulic disk brakes become a major upgrade because you need to buy new shifters as well.

Other than that, grease/replace all of the bearings and check the hubs for pitting. Often you can just buy a new axle and bearing caps for a few $$ if there is pitting. Clean up the drive train and replace what's worn. Clean and lube the mechs and cables and shifters.

I have a 2004 hardrock that I bought for $100. I replaced some of the drivetrain, front forks and cleaned and lubed everything and it rides great. Once I have enough post I'll add pictures of it and my spare bike, another older hardrock. Both are currently under $400 Canadian and far better than anything I can buy new for that price.


----------

